# Tough Time Coping with IBS and College



## Rugger777 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is my first post on this forum, and I started an account because I really feel like I need help. I've felt really alone with IBS--like no one else has to deal with this problem. I'm 20 years old and I've been dealing with IBS-D for years now. I recently went abroad for my studies. Although this is supposed to be one of the best times of my life, I've had major IBS flare ups and it's really affected my studies and my social life. I'm taking 5 courses and three of them occur once a week for 3 hours. It's hard enough for me to sit through a one and a half hour class let alone a three hour one. I was doing ok for a while but today it got so bad that I had to miss one of those classes--that's a weeks worth for one class. I'm more hesitant to go out to social events because of how I've been feeling. I've had major cramping, bloating, diarrhea, and gas. I can't eat any of the great foods and instead I cook healthy meals for myself. I'm having a pretty difficult time coping with this. I've become more depressed and I feel like I have no hope of ever getting better. There are times where I feel as if I've finally conquered my IBS and then all of a sudden it comes back and it comes back strong. I tried probiotics for a while but I was feeling really sick when I took them at times. I'm not sure if they're working or making me feel worse. I take a bunch of gas-x, pepto, imodium, tums, you name it. I'm not sure what else I can do to make it better. Sitting in class for 3 hours is so difficult for me, especially when it's a quiet classroom. Noise helps me to relax for whatever reason (I know its a mental thing but I can't help it) because I have a noisy stomach which makes me more anxious and in turn makes for some flare ups. I need help but I'm really not even sure where to begin. I feel like there's no one I can go to who really shares in my pain. They say IBS is pretty common, but I don't know anyone my age who has to deal with this. Thank you for listening.


----------



## nzim (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there.

I can fully understand you. I am going to be in my 4th year in university next month and it has been quite a challenge to cope with studies and IBS. When I got diagnosed I became very depressed because at that time I had almost daily diarrhea. It was my second year in uni. I didn't go out with my friends almost at all for the whole year. The third year I decided to say no to my IBS because it was ruining my life and I am barely 20. It wasn't as good as it was before the IBS but I definitely improved my social life. Now I am kind of afraid of the fourth year because I don't know what to expect.

I've been prescribed dozens of pills and pretty much none helped. Maybe only Deanxit helped me (it is used for depression but in small doses helps me relax). Now I've decided to try calcium. Did you read that thread? I read that it helped a lot of people, it could help us, too: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/

Believe me you are not alone. I know there are thousands of people suffering from this all around the world. Those who do know much about IBS think it's bull**** and don't believe the severeness of our pains.

All I can say to you is that you have to experiment. There are things that can help one person and not help someone else. I am yet to find my "cure" and I am not giving up that easily.

I'd be glad to help you if you need. Just remember - you are not alone, we have each other on this forum!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

When not studying, read this forum. I promise you that something you find here will help you in some way.


----------



## ohheyitsflower (Aug 25, 2014)

I love how supportive everyone on here is. This is a safe place.

I am 23 and just finished my 4 years at University and have gone through the same thing. I dont want to go out with friends because I get anxious, i cant eat or drink what I want. 
and the WORST is sitting in large classrooms where the teacher is all up in your business when you need to go to the bathroom. It has been an awful few years and I didnt live them the way I wanted to. I wish I could go back. But I cant. At least I have learned something from it and can help other people that are suffering too.

I know you still have a few years of college left, so I really hope you can find some remedies and advice on here, that can help you through some of (what should be) the best years of your life.


----------



## erincatherine (Aug 29, 2014)

.


----------



## TRIMUPH (Aug 29, 2014)

HI

All

tried everything Lizness is working and with good results it took my doctor 1 year and othe drugs with no results Lizness is great drug .


----------



## Rugger777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Does it work for IBS-D too?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Linzess is for Constipation predominant IBS.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

something that i've tried and they helped

1.stop masturbating. as weird as it sounds, this might contribute to IBS according to some Chinese doctors' opinion

2.go out more. go out to take a walk, starting from 5 mins, take a breath

3. more exercise. similar to the last one, go out as much as possible, do not stay indoor

4. meditation it helps to ease your stress. go on youtube and search meditation, and do what they do in the video

5. massage the bottom of your feet it's weird but do it before you judge it

another really funky way to cope with it is: go on youtube, search the "accident" videos, keep watching it, to the point that it makes you sick. I've never tried this one but they say this one works for some people. Just like making the people who are afraid of blood watching blood; making people who are afraid of vomiting watching vomiting

life is short, do not let ibs be a big deal of your life


----------



## taro (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey there,

I know how you feel. It can be really hard to enjoy college while dealing with IBS. I studied abroad for a semester too... You know how everyone always says that a semester abroad is the best experience of your life, and everyone who does it has an amaaazing time? Well, for me, it was a disaster. When I first got there things were going well for the first weeks; I was making friends, going out, enjoying myself... Well, one night I went out to a restaurant with friends and just after we left, the urge came. I had to run into a starbucks and beg them to let me use the restroom... Had to explain the situation to my new friends and tell them to take the metro but that I had to take a taxi.. One of them insisted on staying with me and I almost had an accident in the cab... After that I continued to be consistently sick, stopped going out and doing things, which made my new friends quickly lose interest... I spent most of my time abroad watching tv shows in my tiny dorm room (although I'll never admit it and always tell people I had the time of my life...)

As for college in general though, don't give up. There are things that can help... I'll list some things that helped me in college, even though you might already be doing all of these, we never know:

- I always sit in the seat next to the aisle, near the door. I have sometimes let teachers know about my condition so that they don't ask questions or put me on the spot if I leave several times during a class.

- Getting a dorm or apartment with a private bathroom also helps a lot. If living off campus like I did, staying very close to campus helps; whenever I was at school, I knew that if I didn't feel well I was three minutes away from home, from my private bathroom.

- When in flare-up periods, skip coffee (in fact always skip coffee if you don't already do) and tea, and have peppermint herbal tea; it sucks when you have to study, but it can really help calm your bowels down.

- Don't stop going out with friends; for restaurants I always check the menu online beforehand and pick what I order so that I don't have to stress about it. I also make sure I have a quick way of getting home if I need to; for instance I always have cash on me in case I need a cab.

- Have study dates with friends at cafés (instead of the library or group study rooms); they are noisy so no worries about noises, there is a bathroom, and you can order a peppermint tea 

- Exercise and meditate.

Hope that helps... IBS definitely had a negative impact on my college experience, but now that I've graduated I can surely say that it was still an amazing experience (minus the study abroad..). Don't give up and don't hesitate to write to me if you need to talk


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

sImp1e said:


> something that i've tried and they helped
> 
> 1.stop masturbating. as weird as it sounds, this might contribute to IBS according to some Chinese doctors' opinion
> 
> ...


I like it. I'm doing the first 4. I'm not sure about 5. but I may try it some day.

I won't watch the accident videos but I will add my own insight..

Cold showers! I always feel better after a cold shower. I mainly take them to reduce the need to masturbate but actually I think it's a major part of my well-being!

L


----------



## Rugger777 (Aug 27, 2014)

How does not masturbating help? So can I not have sex either...because that's not exactly realistic.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, there's at least one person, maybe more, on this forum promoting the idea of abstaining from masturbation and watching porn. I believe this has nothing to do with IBS and more has to do with either this person's religious beliefs and the shame they feel from doing it or with their belief in Chinese medicine. It's not credible, so ignore it.

As for religion, there's no helping with that. But the Traditional Chinese Medicine belief that ejaculation causes the loss of precious "essence" which contributes to disease is just a load of complete nonsense. There's no evidence for it, and there's plenty of counter evidence (that masturbation and ejaculation can actually improve health).

If any of you have any papers from a peer reviewed, scientific journal to cite as a source for this no-masturbation thing, please post it.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a good point that you both make.

I happen to believe that hardcore porn is a real compulsive problem for me so I try to abstain as much as I can. Trying to cut out masturbation as much as possible helps me to the goal of avoiding porn.

I am new here and I was excited that someone else felt the same way.

Let's face it, this is not the most dynamic forum so I think it's understandable that I was excited to see a common reference point.

But - you're right when you say that it's got nothing to do with IBS.


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

Please read, my friend:

I use Concentrated Cannabis Oil (or Rick Simpson Oil) and it works for me. I am back to considering any job I want. Others who are farther along than me have had even better success. It is not legal in my state, but I don't want to end up like so many people with this unfortunate and terrible disorder.

Google IBS and Cannabis and go from there, or here are a few links:

http://www.aboutibs.org

http://www.safeacces...sorders_booklet

http://www.420magazi...l-syndrome.html

The science is real. The testimonies are real. The chance for you to feel better is real. If Cannabis is not a legal alternative in your state, do what you want, I have. But start the conversation. This solution is Real.

Best part, you don't have to get high to get what you need. (Go ahead... Google!!!)

I hope this helps. I know how bad this thing is for people's lives. Consider a healthier, comprehensive therapeutic, and give yourself a chance.

Peace


----------

